# How to starburst edibles..



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2016)

So I just had some of these from a dispensary. I'm about to make these on Monday..

I'm using a quarter gram of hash oil for each one..


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 3, 2016)

Yummy! Starburst is my favorite!


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 3, 2016)

Fuck yeah bro! Did you see the lemon drop how to?


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Fuck yeah bro! Did you see the lemon drop how to?


No I haven't but do you have a link?


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Mar 6, 2016)

Awesome, trying this soon...


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 6, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> No I haven't but do you have a link?


No, I seen it after the strawburst video. Same person that made the strawburst.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Mar 8, 2016)

Going to try a dry unmedicated run on these today, so I can figure it out and see how many pieces the recipe makes.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Mar 8, 2016)

First try, halved the recipe, just poured it off... that's a lot of cherry taffy.... 2/3 or so of a cookie sheet, non medicated trial run.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd stir in the decarboxylated hash oil right after I put in the kool aid and vanilla.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Mar 8, 2016)

The flavor is almost exactly like a cherry starburst... 

So my thoughts on this.....

1. It's a pain to work with, stretching and pulling taffy is work... I left some unstretched just to check out how it hardens up etc. I don't think pulling and stretching the taffy is going to work very well if you add hash oil at the kool-aid step like I'm thinking... a lot of the oil is going to end up on your gloves I'd think. 
.
2. Hardness - I heated mine up to 250F and didn't leave it there very long, I'm thinking just a little cooler to say around 243F (according to my candy thermometer) for a softer piece of taffy. It's not totally hard and it does soften up if you'd say put a piece in your pocket, but it's a little harder than a starburst.

3. I might try some in molds to get a uniform size which looks like it would be next to impossible without a mold.


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 8, 2016)

Add this to my to do list.


----------



## fumble (Mar 10, 2016)

these are great tools to have

http://www.wilton.com/easy-pour-funnel/1904-552.html

http://www.wilton.com/bite-size-brownie-squares-24-cavity-silicone-mold/2105-4923.html#q=silicone+molds&prefn1=contentType&prefv1=shop&start=25


----------



## greenesthaze (Mar 14, 2016)

I will be making these come fall, yum!


----------

